# John deere 120



## cdiss (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm new on here so please be patient, i would love some help with an old tractor i want to get running. The serial # is TO 571-001750M . I have had this in storage inside for 15 years, i have cleaned it up and tried to get it running, i have no power from key to starter and can only roll it over by jumping the starter itself, when i do this i have no spark, i have even yanked the engine and pulled off the flywheel to inspect and clean, i found nothing appears to be wrong there, i have completeiy went through the wiring harness and found no bad wires, ive changed the nuetral saftey switch,coil, condencer, cleaned and set points you name it ive tried it! Please give some input if anyone has run into this before! Thank you so much, chad


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

cdiss said:


> I'm new on here so please be patient, i would love some help with an old tractor i want to get running. The serial # is TO 571-001750M . I have had this in storage inside for 15 years, i have cleaned it up and tried to get it running, i have no power from key to starter and can only roll it over by jumping the starter itself, when i do this i have no spark, i have even yanked the engine and pulled off the flywheel to inspect and clean, i found nothing appears to be wrong there, i have completeiy went through the wiring harness and found no bad wires, ive changed the nuetral saftey switch,coil, condencer, cleaned and set points you name it ive tried it! Please give some input if anyone has run into this before! Thank you so much, chad


Welcome Chad! Not sure with your model, but check between the battery and ignition for a bad fuse. Bye


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Chad! I'd say even try bypassing the ignition as this could be the culpret, having set as long as it has.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! I agree with TractorBeam. The connections on the switch could be corroded/rusted.Also,if that one has an electric PTO switch,try wiggling the connector on it,too.A bad connection on it could keep it from starting.


----------



## cdiss (Mar 11, 2012)

Thank you all for the info, i have put a new ignition switch on it also but am investigating the pto switch further. Thanks so much, chad


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

cdiss said:


> I'm new on here so please be patient, i would love some help with an old tractor i want to get running. The serial # is TO 571-001750M . I have had this in storage inside for 15 years, i have cleaned it up and tried to get it running, i have no power from key to starter and can only roll it over by jumping the starter itself, when i do this i have no spark, i have even yanked the engine and pulled off the flywheel to inspect and clean, i found nothing appears to be wrong there, i have completeiy went through the wiring harness and found no bad wires, ive changed the nuetral saftey switch,coil, condencer, cleaned and set points you name it ive tried it! Please give some input if anyone has run into this before! Thank you so much, chad


Sorry Chad for bad advise I gave earlier. I re-read your post and see that you do have power going to the ignition, but not from key to starter. Bye


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

Two or three things I see on your tractor.....There is a Circuit Breaker in line on the "Hot" side of the starter relay. Shows to be in close proximity to it so with the switch on/start you should have power there. You should be able to read your battery voltage coming to it with a Volt/Ohm meter. Or you can ohm across it for continuity if you don't have the battery hooked up. Also there is a Nuetral Switch some where on the Transmission....and the PTO switch as well. Take her out of gear, turn the PTO Switch off, and ohm from the starter wire from the Switch with one meter lead to the Hot side of the relay with the other lead. Might have to get some one to hold it for you while you turn the switch...If all the switch are good, then you should read a full swing on an Analog meter or close to 0 on a digital meter. IF you don't have that...then start at the switch checking for continuity with your meter all the way thru the individual switches till you get to the starter relay. You have a bad switch or a wire broken...or you just might have a stuck switch.....in any case the ohm meter will tell you what is going on. Just leave one lead hook to the wire coming off the key start switch and take the other to various sides of the switches till you lose continuity.....*.And WHEN PERFORMING ANY CHECKS WITH THE OHM METER DO SO WITH THE BATTERY DISCONNECTED*.....Here's wishing you luck....:tractorsm


----------



## cdiss (Mar 11, 2012)

Thank you pipertec it was the pto switch that wasnt making contact fully! I am thankfull for all your help and all who gave leads to my problem! What an awsome forum!


----------

